# Change out the DRLs?



## treppax (Dec 15, 2020)

What’s up guys! I bought this ‘18 RS with 25 miles on it last February, and she just hit 45k miles. I’ve had my wheels powder coated, vinyl wrapped my badges (including steering wheel badge), replaced the LT badge with an RS badge, replaced my interior lights to blue, and now I’m wanting to upgrade my DRLs whenever I change out my headlight bulbs. Has anyone done this, and if so, how have you come to do this? And anyone have any other mods I can do to her? Thanks!


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

You can’t changed the LED drl they are built into the housing .


----------

